# How many assassin snails for a 180L?



## Jack B (30 Jan 2022)

Hi All

I've got a background population of pest snails which is annoying me.

I can see about thirty small pest snails with a causal glance around the tank - no doubt there are far more than that in reality.

I don't want to cut down on feeding since I've got quite a few shy / nocturnal fish that I want to keep well fed. Gastropex doesn't seem to do the trick...so I think I'll try assassin snails. 

I'd like enough of them to get through the pest snails over time, but not so more than necessary. Any idea how many I should get?


----------



## KirstyF (30 Jan 2022)

I had two in a 160l and ran out of snails for them to eat inside a couple of months (or at least population got so low I didn’t see them anymore) 

Guess there could still have been a few hiding in dark corners….looking nervous! 👀


----------



## Ajm200 (6 Feb 2022)

Two will soon multiply if you need more.  I bought a couple many years ago for my 500l.  They bred enough I was able to send some to people in this forum in the past.  My tank lasted 10 years.  When I tore it down last week there were 10 live assassin snails and loads of empty snail shells in the substrates including assassin shells.


----------



## Jack B (6 Feb 2022)

Ajm200 said:


> Two will soon multiply if you need more.  I bought a couple many years ago for my 500l.  They bred enough I was able to send some to people in this forum in the past.  My tank lasted 10 years.  When I tore it down last week there were live 10 assassin snails and loads of empty snail shells in the substrates including assassin shells.


Sounds good. My ebay seller threw in a bonus snail so I've got three assassins on the prowl. Will be interested to see how they get on. They slide past pest snails on the glass without a sideways glance but clearly they track them down somehow...


----------

